# Got a new Nikon D3200



## feilong29 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey everyone!

I wanted to get into a new hobby, photography, and I got a nice deal on a refurbished Nikon D3200. It's a HUGE upgrade from the low-end cameras that I'm used to using. I am going to get into my manual, but specifically, I need to learn about ISOs and shutter speed(s) and when to use what. I want to get into landscape shooting, as well as portraits and maybe get some cool nightlife/scene shots. I probably won't make it a profession but I want to get good enough that friends and family would like for me to do photos for them as well as making some cool desktop backgrounds, OH, and make awesome guitar vids.

Anywho, I'll do my research, but if you guys have any tips or can point me in the right direction for info and how-to's, let me know!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 3, 2013)

I have the EXIF data in (nearly) every image I post - I think that's a great way to learn. You'll need an EXIF viewer for your browser though.
For example; this image:http://www.bartkophoto.com/Photos/Places/Cityscapes_0026.jpg has this info (I've tried to highlight the more interesting things to look at):
Camera Maker: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D3
Lens: 28.0-70.0 mm f/2.8
Image Date: 2010-11-27
Focal Length: 28mm (35mm equivalent: 28mm)
Focus Distance: Infinite
Aperture: f/11.0
Exposure Time: 31.000 s
ISO equiv: 200
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Spot
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual
White Balance: Manual
Flash Fired: No
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Creator: David Bartkowiak
Copyright: Copyright D.Bartkowiak Photography
Software: Adobe Photoshop CS5 Windows



I use this as an aid in teaching exposure to high school students:


http://www.pixtus.com/pixtus-downloads.html?download=2


----------



## feilong29 (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow! Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 28, 2013)

If you want to view EXIF data, there is a free program called IrfanView. Works to view like every conceivable image format. It will even tell you how many exposures your camera has taken total. It's a great way to test the 'mileage' of the camera. Invaluable if you're buying used.

http://www.irfanview.com/

But mad props. Nikon builds good stuff.


----------

